# anyone else have money issues



## cutepuppy (Jul 30, 2010)

hi there

has anyone took out a loan or remortgage to fund their treatment?
i want to stay within uk using a clinic in Glasgow so treatment isn't the cheapest.
just wondered if anyone knew of any banks/finance companies with good interest rates or any other ideas to get money together.
i am not due any treatment on nhs.


----------



## B81 (Sep 18, 2012)

Hey Cutepuppy...it's so expensive isn't it? Adds to the stress of everything! We saved for our 1st round but the our 2nd we looked for a loan but rates were not gr8, in the end we opted for a credit card that has 16 months interest free on purchases...and we are going to try and pay as much as we can, if we don't then I will do a balance transfer to continue the interest free part! If it doesn't work this time tho, not sure what we will do, as cannot afford anymore?? We are the same, not get NHS funding as my fiancé has 2 children from a previous relationship which is so unfair?.

Good luck with everything Hun....what's treatment are you having? Xx


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

I have had treatment at both gri and gcrm then went abroad for tx. Often icsi is standard,  drugs cost cheaper, get to have a holiday and even including travel unpaid leave from work etc still cost less than uk tx and the standard of care i received was better . 

If oe eg serum in athens do 2 cycle package for 4000e + drugs flight return edinburgh about 140 each accom from 25e a night hotel about 60e a night for flat. Can freeze sperm for 250e so dh doesnt need to come 2nd time. 

Jinemed in istanbul £1500 + drugs for icsi flights abut 350 each. Think about £100 to freeze sperm. Decent flat £50 a night.

Ok you are on your own if you get a bfp but you can bring back drugs up to 12w just in case for a couple of hundred quid depending on what you're on and babybond in glasgow do scans before and after you go for less than 100 each.

Organise with clinic yourself - dont pay an agent. Clinic can often organise collection from airport, all drugs etc and can help re accomodation. You aren't trying to fit everything around work etc and your little one gets a hol too ( assume you have one as you posted in the hoping for another miracle section).

Ok doesnt help with getting the money but does mean you need less of it. And i'd agree re interest free credit card - just check re clinics abroad as not all take them. 

Good luck anyway. X x


----------



## Passenger42 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi Cutepuppy

One thing I did consider and didnt need to use in the end was the credit card interest free and then play the switch the credit card balance game for a few years.

It does work out cheaper than a loan. If you go to Martins money tips website he lists all the best deals. Barclay card for new customers with 21 months interest free however this offer may have now ended. I have used my virgin credit card to do cash balance transfers into my current account and just paid it off religiously using annual bonus at work etc.

It is cheaper to have IVF abroad, however if you are going down the donor route they are anon which may not be your preference hence using the UK plus you have to factor in flights and accommodation. My clinic in Cyprus has an offer for DIVF of 6 fresh tx for 7,500 euros and is I think the cheapest clinic in Europe due to this deal.

http://www.moneysavingexpert.com

All the best

Passenger xx

/links


----------



## cutepuppy (Jul 30, 2010)

hi everyone

thanks for your replies.
i will definitely look into trying treatment abroad. think it was more just a daunting prospect. thannks Mierran
Never thought of credit cards either with 0% interest .
I would need ICSI treatment I think as that what i had before. First embryo transfer failed and second transfer done using natural cycle which resulted in bfp. 
good luck to everyone   xxxxx


----------

